# Prise Jack a changé : compliqué ?



## ederntal (22 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour.

Sur mon ibook ice, la prise jack (femelle) viens de lacher... ellle delivre les son que sur l'enceinte droite (ou écouteur droit sur un casque).

Pour la changer je me doute qu'il faut l'ouvrir et dessouder l'existant pour ressoudre une nouvelle.
Est-ce compliqué ?

En tout cas sa sera beaucoup plus économique que de la faire changé par un centre de maintenance j'imagine.

Quelqu'un a des infos ?


----------

